# Ciudad Colima questions



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all. I'm thankful to have found such a helpful forum. My husband and I will be staying in Colima from mid Feb. through March of 2014. I'd very much appreciate your help with a couple of questions.
1. So far we have not been able to find a furnished house or apartment to rent. Any suggestions on how to find one? Do you know of any?
2. Where do you suggest taking Spanish lessons?
3. How do you read the current safety situation in Colima?
4. Any fun things to do in the area that we shouldn't miss?
5. Would you feel comfortable driving from the city of Colima to Manzanillo. I ask because the road goes by Tecoman and the State Dept. apparently has concerns about that city.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

My gosh another tiresome security question. Believe it or not people travel alot in mexico without fears.

I have lived in Mexico full-time for 9 years, the last 7 in Manzanillo. I feel much safer here than in the US.

Colima is safe. The warning about Tecoman has a little if you are in the drug business. But much of the activity is south of town and again if you aren't in the drug business don't worry.

Colima is a nice, vibrant city. I would contact Jupiter at admiremexicotours and enjoy one of yis great offerings.

Enjoy


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Stanburn, I completely understand how tiresome it must feel to keep hearing the security issue raised again and again. I know some in Mexico and throughout the world wold be worried about security in the US with the news of all the gun violence, and yet, those of us who live here feel quite safe most of the time. 

I've spent time in Colima and always feel safe, but when reading the State Dept. site, it is hard to judge who is at risk. Thanks for putting things in perspective.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Finding an apartment anywhere for only a month and a half is next to impossible. A hotel with kitchen is a better idea. There's tons of motels with kitchens on the beach but there must be in Colima as well.

Always something going on so check the web and local notices. Comala, Noguera, the volcano, etc


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

ddpj said:


> Hi all. I'm thankful to have found such a helpful forum. My husband and I will be staying in Colima from mid Feb. through March of 2014. I'd very much appreciate your help with a couple of questions.
> 1. So far we have not been able to find a furnished house or apartment to rent. Any suggestions on how to find one? Do you know of any?
> 2. Where do you suggest taking Spanish lessons?
> 3. How do you read the current safety situation in Colima?
> ...


It's been about 8 or 10 years, but there was a terrific restaurant about 8 blocks from the main zocalo called, (if memory serves), "Ah Que Nanish" that had wonderful Oaxacan food, including the 2nd best mole we've ever had.
(The best is my namesake, in Coacoyul, a little town only 10 km from Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, at a restaurant called Dona Celia, open only on Sundays, from around 10 am until 2 or 3 pm......hence "HolyMole").


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

YUMMM! I've added it to the list of must try food. Does Colima have good seafood? I've been many times and never found any. I wonder if it is because the people we're visiting aren't big seafood fans. Any suggestions?


----------



## megamail (Jan 25, 2014)

be sure to go to Hidalgo's plantation in Comala, and then of course go to the square in Comala for all the food you can eat for the price of the beers you drink while being seranaded by the dueling mariachi bands...


----------



## megamail (Jan 25, 2014)

Also suchitlan, great coffee, great people , wonderful mask maker...


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Megan. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Museo Universitario de Artes Populares
Sparks Mexico/University Museum of Folk Art


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Is the Museum of Folk Arts located in Colima?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Almost downtown if you would follow the link with directions


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Got it. I'll definitely go.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We visited Colima for a few days in January during the '90s. I don't remember what year. It was enjoyable, but the heat was notable, even at night.


----------



## ddpj (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, I was there briefly in Feb. last year and have been frequently in March. It's hot, but the heat doesn't bother me. Now, the heat in June was a bit oppressive. Probably b/c of the humidity.


----------

